# Post your phone/tablet set up.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Post a picture of your phone and or tablet set up in your car.

I like my phone down low not up in the window or high on the dashboard. No one can see my phone from outside the car and if I do need to touch the screen a few times jo one can see. I rest my hand on the gear shifter and have easy reach of the phone.

I have a window suction cup mount with a long arm that I zip tied to the center console to hold in place.

Only negative that I can think of is in areas with poor cell data reception it may limit the pings I get. I really only sit in one place like this and then I just put my phone up on the dashboard leaning against the windshield.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I like my phone down low not up in the window or high on the dashboard. No one can see my phone from outside the car and if I do need to touch the screen a few times jo one can see.
> 
> View attachment 321463


I feel like if the phone is visible in the window and cops can see it they're less likely to bother me. I keep my Uber phone in the window and my personal phone in cup holder mount.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't like looking down for navigation. I have a phone holder on my windshield slightly above eye level. It is out far enough that if necessary I can touch screen.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> I don't like looking down for navigation. I have a phone holder on my windshield slightly above eye level. It is out far enough that if necessary I can touch screen.


As a rider I don't like it when drivers look down to get navigation, taking their eyes off the road. But in less populous areas it's fine.

I recently bought a used Samsung Note8 and thought I'd run a dual screen setup with my iphone. But it seems to have connection problems on the road (or maybe a processing issue) so I'm rethinking.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> I don't like looking down for navigation. I have a phone holder on my windshield slightly above eye level. It is out far enough that if necessary I can touch screen.


I've been thinking a lot about this lately. I started with my phone on the left side of the windshield. Then I moved to the center of the windshield. The problem with windshield mounting is the phone can be hard to read when it's sunny outside, it blocks the view, and it can be hard to reach. I finally settled on a vent mount. This provides some shade, AC keeps the the phone cool, and it's easier to reach.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'll have to get a picture up, but I use windshield mount with magnet. To me, this is MUCH better than the clip mount for cell. I like it so much, I got another magnet mount for my dash cam as well.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm seriously considering the Owl Cam it has a magnetic mount.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Pro clip on the left, out of view of the passenger for long hauling. When someone is sitting behind me I just put my arm on the door panel.

I've seriously considered privacy guard for the speedometer too


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I like to keep things simple. I have my phone and camera mounted with a magnetic mount. I have a magnetic mount on the upper left side too, and I switch my phone sometimes, just to change the scenery! lol. I also have a small dry erase board on the center I write stuff on. It's a good way to let the pax know they are being recorded too. I sometimes put other notes as well. I also have a


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I like to keep things simple. I have my phone and camera mounted with a magnetic mount. I have a magnetic mount on the upper left side too, and I switch my phone sometimes, just to change the scenery! lol. I also have a small dry erase board on the center I write stuff on. It's a good way to let the pax know they are being recorded too. I sometimes put other notes as well. I also have a
> View attachment 324461
> View attachment 324462


That sure is busy....


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That sure is busy....


Two things on the dash is busy? One does nothing but record when the car is on. Hmmmm.....I guess that would be busy! lol


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Two things on the dash is busy? One does nothing but record when the car is on. Hmmmm.....I guess that would be busy! lol


You got 3 things blocking various lines of sight.....that's busy.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Keeping it simple with Andriod Auto.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Post a picture of your phone and or tablet set up in your car.
> 
> I like my phone down low not up in the window or high on the dashboard. No one can see my phone from outside the car and if I do need to touch the screen a few times jo one can see. I rest my hand on the gear shifter and have easy reach of the phone.
> 
> ...


Ty for this very eye opening post . But it's not what your thinking . I looked at your phone and was wondering what Kina place is he driving in ? Hawaii or what . Then I see your name , I didn't know there was much habitants in the keys , I thought it was just islands , then I find it on the map and see this long highway that connects them all  just saw aYT vid on it . Def now place I wanna experience . Thx


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> I like to keep things simple. I have my phone and camera mounted with a magnetic mount. I have a magnetic mount on the upper left side too, and I switch my phone sometimes, just to change the scenery! lol. I also have a small dry erase board on the center I write stuff on. It's a good way to let the pax know they are being recorded too. I sometimes put other notes as well. I also have a
> View attachment 324461
> View attachment 324462


Never seen a car with that kind of placement for shifter. What is it?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I use a push in the A/C vent magnetic phone mount.
Keep it the level of the upper dashboard- thus my windshield is clear!
It's magnetic, never budges, and pops off easily when I want to pick up, or take my phone out with me.

People, if you're watching your nav, you're NOT actually looking at the road anyways for that split second.

Quit trying to shame us, b/c YOU think if it's on your windshield (stupid idea IMHO), you're watching the road more- you're NOT.
What it IS doing however, is limiting your windshield view! There is no way you can argue with me on this. It's obstructing some of your view- period.

Do you EVER look at your speedometer? EVER look at your Mirrors? I thought so. 
Get that crap out of your windshield view then, and quit fooling yourself that you're somehow better, more attentive with it obstructing your view!

Damn with this 180+ IQ, life is getting really hard sometimes.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Quit trying to shame us, b/c YOU think if it's on your windshield (stupid idea IMHO), you're watching the road more- you're NOT.
> What it IS doing however, is limiting your windshield view! There is no way you can argue with me on this. It's obstructing some of your view- period.


*States in Which Suction Cup Windshield Mounts Are Illegal*


Alabama
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Georgia
Idaho
Illinois
Louisiana
Maine
Montana
Nebraska

New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
North Dakota
Oklahoma
Oregon
Virginia
Washington


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Authority said:


> Never seen a car with that kind of placement for shifter. What is it?


2004 Honda CRV. I LOVE IT! Sure, gas mileage could be better, but it runs great! Looks nice and I enjoy driving it!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> 2004 Honda CRV. I LOVE IT! Sure, gas mileage could be better, but it runs great! Looks nice and I enjoy driving it!


I would gladly give up a little fuel economy for driver comfort and convenience.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> 2004 Honda CRV


How much longer can you dive that in your market? 15 years is the cut off here.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> How much longer can you dive that in your market? 15 years is the cut off here.


I have no idea how much longer. I know I cannot drive Lyft with it, unless I go two hours away, then Lyft is ok. I don't get it


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's mine. I don't like things blocking my view so I keep everything below the dash line. Tablet and navigation is still easily visible without taking my eyes off the road. My phone is usually in the holder down lower, but I used it to take the picture ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Timbrr said:


> Here's mine. I don't like things blocking my view so I keep everything below the dash line. Tablet and navigation is still easily visible without taking my eyes off the road. My phone is usually in the holder down lower, but I used it to take the picture ?
> 
> View attachment 324644


What model tablet is that? Any issues running apps in split screen?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> What model tablet is that? Any issues running apps in split screen?


Lenovo Tab4 8.

It only has 2gb of ram, which isn't really enough. I use in app navigation because it really hates Google maps in split screen. And about once a night I have to reboot it. But no big deal. For a tablet with 4g for less than $200 I'm happy with it. Being able to have Uber and lyft side by side without having to switch apps is awesome.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Here's mine. I don't like things blocking my view so I keep everything below the dash line. Tablet and navigation is still easily visible without taking my eyes off the road. My phone is usually in the holder down lower, but I used it to take the picture ?
> 
> View attachment 324644


Except you're using a LYFT Amp......therefore nullifying everything.....


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Phone on left side. Lyft and music on tablet. If I get Lyft request, navigation on left side. No need for my passengers critiquing my navigation skills and easier to play it off if i miss a turn.

Custom mount so the tablet is flush as possible to dash.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Except you're using a LYFT Amp......therefore nullifying everything.....


Why do you say that?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

You folks who are using a phone and a tablet, how are you doing it, connection wise? Do you have a separate data plan for your tablet?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> You folks who are using a phone and a tablet, how are you doing it, connection wise? Do you have a separate data plan for your tablet?


I have Google fi. Data sims are free. But I've used my phone as a hotspot providing the tablets connection too without a problem.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> I have Google fi. Data sims are free. But I've used my phone as a hotspot providing the tablets connection too without a problem.


So, you're paying for Google Fi PLUS and cell phone plan? I only ask because I haven't seen anything free from Google Fi (except maybe the sim card itself).


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/making-your-own-blind-spot.305916/


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> So, you're paying for Google Fi PLUS and cell phone plan? I only ask because I haven't seen anything free from Google Fi (except maybe the sim card itself).


Basically they let you share your phones data with other devices. They'll send you up to 10 Sim cards that are all attached to the same data plan.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

In one car I use an LTE tablet with its own data plan. In the other cars I use my phone as a wifi hotspot and connect the tablets via wifi.


----------

